# Couple of questions regarding different services.



## Deklipz (Jun 30, 2009)

OK, I'm fairly new here and to this whole world in general, my friend and I are trying an experiment at marketing him and some of the things that he says. I currently have a shop with spreadshirt and have been looking at zazzle and cafepress as alternatives due to the variety of products. I just kind of wanted to get some unbiased opinions of both and what are the dis/advantages of each. I have dug theough the rspective forums here and everyone seems to have an opinion as to which is easier to use and which has better quality. I have found that cafepress generally seems to have more complaints due to quality than zazzle, and more customer service issues. However zazzle seems to be a little more difficult to setup and maintain? My current shop goes to my spreadshirt shop for now. I have gotten good feedback on the designs themselves from the people that were directing them towards but I really want more than spreadshirt offers.


----------



## Deklipz (Jun 30, 2009)

Anyone? Hello?


----------

